

Your startup should clone the "Send Feedback" feature of Google Plus - gourneau

This is a great tool, and makes me want to send feedback to Google.  It just abolished the cognitive load it takes to send my feedback to the Google.
======
toast76
We're actually building this sort of tool. <http://bugherd.com>

At the moment it is a more traditional bug tracker, but the side widget is
designed to accept anonymous feedback in this sort of form as well (coming
soon).

~~~
dawson
Your service looks slick and I would seriously consider using it if it would
allow anyone using my site to report bugs and to provide feedback, not just
registered "users" to support your tiering. My visitors are my primary QA
team.

------
thetylerhayes
Hopefully feedback widgets (e.g., UserVoice) take heed and develop this and/or
someone throws an open source equivalent together; I'd love to fork this on
Github, lots of potential.

------
nextparadigms
I loved the fact that they implemented a send feedback on it. If only Chrome
had a send feedback button option!

But I don't think it's that intuitive to black the info out. I've sent a few
blackouts already and I didn't even realize I should black out the info. I
didn't know I could do that until I saw someone else do it. So I think they
need to make that part a lot more obvious.

------
petervandijck
Your startup doesn't have time to develop this (it's not trivial).

Someone should offer it as a service instead.

~~~
gourneau
That is what I meant by this post. This is a widget I would like the embed
without having to think about it.

------
revorad
Yeah it's quite thoughtful, although the "black out personal information"
feature seems like a bit of a dark joke.

~~~
jnorthrop
Why do you think it is a joke? My membership would go nuts for that feature. I
think it is the most thoughtful part of the mechanism.

------
bemmu
For those of us without invites, what's the feature like?

~~~
jonah
It let's you markup DOM elements on the current screen so you can point out
where the issue is.

(Also allows you to black out personal information, but the blackout in the
second pic, I did.)

Then allows you to add notes and submit meta data.

Edit 2 - Better pics:

<http://imgur.com/a/RPof4>

~~~
akavi
Is the blackout automatic? Or must it be done manually?

~~~
robflynn
The blackout is done manually.

